# 64 GTO 2nd VIN Location



## szabatura (Aug 15, 2015)

Just bought a 64 GTO from out of state. CA DMV requiring TWO VIN ID inspections. Have the one on the door pillar. Does any one know where a 2nd VIN would be located? ALL PHS docs match door pillar VIN and Data Plate. Just need to see another VIN to make CA DMV happy.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Not an absolute expert but believe the other location is the frame, probably near the rear axle area on top.


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Usually, on top of the frame rail stamped into the steel. top of axle hump.


----------

